# NGD Weissenborn!!!



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

Just picked up a beautiful weissenborn made by Celtic Cross in Victoria!!! Man is it a Beautiful sounding guitar.
Its made from mahogany with purple heartwood binding. The thing just sings. I'm going to have to post pics when I can. Until that time comes, .:rockon:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Please post pics and a review when you get a chance. I've been curious about those. Do you have a pick up in it, or just acoustic?

I've got an Asher Ben Harper model that just kills when plugged into a cranked amp.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah I saw Asher when you posted the pick for slide guitars, Beautiful!!
I don't have a pick up for it yet but I'm researching right now. the easiest one to get hold of is the duncan Magmic sa-6 but there are some others that I would like to hear as well. I'll post picks when I can and write a review as well.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome! I look forward to the review and pics too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played some of these, and I would love to have one, just don't know when I'd have the time to learn the new techniques.
But that wouldn't stop me from trying.
I, too would love to see pictures...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Is this close to what you have?


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

very close, just with an indian rosewood fretboard. Sooo fun to play......
Its a 2003 model, so a bit older. magic...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fantastic! I'm looking forward to photos. I've wanted one for some time now. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

